# Shad on bulkheads



## lx22f/c (Jun 19, 2009)

Anyone think they will be back by the weekend? Been pretty cool last couple days. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

Went to boat ramp this morning and shad was hard to catch. They had moved out to a little deeper water. I hope they move back this weekend. Every time I take vacation it gets cooled or wind blows you off lake. But at least I'm not at work


----------



## big D. (Apr 10, 2010)

I hope so, I plan on hitting Conroe Good Friday morning! My son and I started a Good Friday fishing tradition. There's nothing like bulkhead fishing!!! I love getting to the ramp before sun-up, loading up on shad with a cast net, and hitting the windblown points/bulkheads. You know it's on when there are birds standing up and down the bank. I learned something new last year that was allot of fun! I anchor about 40yds from the bank where I see all of the birds standing, put a live shad about 18" under a cork, about 20yrds from the bank, and catch a few hybrids as they swim through for a morning meal. The action is usually short  After the hybrids run through, I move in a little closer for the catfish action. Cut shad within inches of the bank seems to work best for cats. They seem to love the head end best! They must smell it better or see the flash of the eyes??? 

Good luck Guys, and let us know if the shad is on the bulkheads yet???


----------



## TxDispatcher (Nov 29, 2011)

I was wondering if the cool front had put a damper on things myself...hope someone chimes in with a report soon


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

I will be out in the morning and will let you know what I find


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

I did not see them in Beacon Bay this morning, except out in the channel between the stalls on the sonar screen, 9 feet+ on out the little bay. I could see lot's of cats on the screen out deep too.
We fished for crappie but struck out.


----------



## RAYSOR (Apr 26, 2007)

Did you say Crappie??


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

Caught 5 catfish this morning, shad was not on bulkhead


----------



## lx22f/c (Jun 19, 2009)

Ducktracker said:


> Caught 5 catfish this morning, shad was not on bulkhead


Thanks. Maybe tomorrow.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

I will be out there trying again


----------



## Kenner Ben (Apr 23, 2013)

Caught some shad on my bulkhead this evening right before sunset. Mid lake. Tomorrow morning should be good.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

I didn't check again this morning, but didn't see them in any big way on the screen until i got out over 12'. Lots a of cats out there it at that depth too or so it seems, but my guys wanted to catch white bass.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

BTW Raysor, I found an incredible crappie hot spot, but need some help mining it so let me know :>)


----------



## Ragecajun (Oct 31, 2011)

*Hopefully the return*

As long as I get our boat up and running, I'm going to try and take my two oldest boys fishing on Saturday. Hope it goes alright since we struck out the last two times out.

We will be in a Voyager Tritoon with Cream/Maroon tops. Any help, advice would be appreciated.


----------



## TxDispatcher (Nov 29, 2011)

Headed to Livingston...hope the shad are back on the bulkheads/bridge. I'll give an update later on. Good luck to everyone else who's giving it a shot today


----------



## lx22f/c (Jun 19, 2009)

No shad on bulkhead at beacon bay this morning. 3catfish is all we got. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

Few shad on bulkhead at 190 but only caught 5


----------



## catchafish (Mar 23, 2014)

No shad at wolfcreek or around The Cape. Waiting for it to happen.


----------



## TxDispatcher (Nov 29, 2011)

I guess we just got into them this morning. I caught all the shad we would need when I arrived, and we hit the bulkheads to the south side of the bridge. Stopped at 3 spots, shad on the bulkheads, 55 (mainly blues with scattered channels mixed in) between the two of us. Fished from 7 till 12:30. We cruised along till we saw shad flipping and stopped and fished. Fish weren't really tearing it up like normal bulkhead action I've seen in the past, but I'm happy with the day :cheers:


----------



## dbullard (Feb 13, 2008)

TxDispatcher said:


> I guess we just got into them this morning. I caught all the shad we would need when I arrived, and we hit the bulkheads to the south side of the bridge. Stopped at 3 spots, shad on the bulkheads, 55 (mainly blues with scattered channels mixed in) between the two of us. Fished from 7 till 12:30. We cruised along till we saw shad flipping and stopped and fished. Fish weren't really tearing it up like normal bulkhead action I've seen in the past, but I'm happy with the day :cheers:


Nice morning, may have to try it in the morn.


----------



## Kenner81 (Feb 20, 2013)

*Conroe*

Does anyone know if there on the bulkheads on Conroe yet ?


----------



## lx22f/c (Jun 19, 2009)

As warm as the water got today, i bet it will be on in the morning. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

I will be there good luck


----------



## TxDispatcher (Nov 29, 2011)

Not sure about Conroe. My brother is there, but they're jugging this weekend. If he reports anything about shad on the bulkheads, I'll report in

If anyone has a report on the evening bite on Livingston today, please chime in. I won't make it back in the morning and am contemplating going up Saturday evening


----------



## Spooley (Feb 24, 2013)

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=922330

Updated report for 4/19/14.

Good fishing on this beautiful day.


----------



## crazytexansfan (Jul 12, 2013)

Went to Browders last night and the Shad were running thick on the bulk heads on the Lake side. The whites were running good under the Dam. Did not have a boat but did see people pulling in limits. We caught a nice stringer of Cats and one good 20" striper. GOOD LUCK


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

Shad were thick this morning but only caught 7. Time to find new location I guess


----------

